# Twin development? Born at 36 weeks.



## paigekins

My twin boys were born at 36 weeks 2 days, so they weren't terribly premature, but they were kept in the NICU for 12 days before coming home. They both weighed under 5 pounds and couldn't eat on their own or maintain their body temps. They both had a run with billirubin and Weston had some breathing problems.

They are home now and have been born for about 5.5 weeks. They're doing great as far as eating and pooping and temp and such, but my question IS... how should they be developing? I feel like they're too far behind for only being a week away from full term. Granted they were small and twins.

They make eye contact with me when they're eating. They're holding their heads up pretty well. But they don't follow objects with their eyes or look for me when they cry and they haven't given anywhere near a "real" smile yet.

Anyone here have their twins born around that time? When did they hit their milestones? Should I be worried?? Is 36 weeks earlier than I think it is?

Thanks, ladies... Sorry for the long post. I'm just so worried that there's something wrong with them.


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh sweetie they sound fabulous to me!!! My boys were 37+3 and Fynn was in NICU for three weeks so I didnt have a clue what they were supposed to be doing when!

Are you having medical contact? in the UK we ahve follow ups etc etc and if its worrying you then maybe have a chat at your next appointment?


----------



## paigekins

_Vicky_ said:


> oohh sweetie they sound fabulous to me!!! My boys were 37+3 and Fynn was in NICU for three weeks so I didnt have a clue what they were supposed to be doing when!
> 
> Are you having medical contact? in the UK we ahve follow ups etc etc and if its worrying you then maybe have a chat at your next appointment?

Yeah, they have a check-up on December 12th. I will ask... but it won't stop me from worrying until then. lol. In fact, I don't know if even talking to the doctor will help. Until I see them hit a milestone themselves, I'm going to worry. :dohh: *sigh*


----------



## Mrs R

Hi hun,

My twins were born at 35 weeks. Both were under 5lbs (3lb 11ozs (girl) and 4lb 15 ozs (boy)) and the little one spent two weeks in SCBU as she couldn't feed or maintain body temp. Little man just about stayed out of SCBU.

My babies are now almost 14 months (I can't believe that!) and they are thriving!! The wee one was undoubtedly developmentally behind the bigger one and was slower to do most things. However she is overtaking my boy in most things now lol

My boy (the bigger one) moves more and is physically further ahead. My wee woman is now catching up but has always talked more and is chatting away now whereas the wee man isn't talking yet.

Anyway, moral of the story is that they may be behind other babies the same age as them for a few months but will catch up by the time they hit 1 or 2. 

I was like you and worried sick about one getting left behind but I was worried for nothing x


----------



## paigekins

:flower:


Mrs R said:


> I was like you and worried sick about one getting left behind but I was worried for nothing x

Thank you. And I'm so glad your little ones are doing well. :flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Paige hun. I can understand why, but I really think you are worrying for nothing my sweet :hugs:

To put you in the picture - I have 4 kids. The first was born at term and is now 9, the second was born at 24wks and is 7 and the twins were born at 38wks and are nearly 19mths old. My oldest, and one of the twins didn't smile til they were 3mths, walk until 17mths and the oldest didn't talk (except babbling) til he was 3!!! I expect the twin who mirrors him to be the same.

My other twin is the most forward baby I ahve ever had, but even then he only smiled for the first time at 5wks. He walked early, and is now saying two-word phrases and is very switched on for his age. His twin does everything he did, but always 2mths later than him. The boys were both big, so the discrepancy has nothing to do with size, and in fact my oldest was over 9Ibs at birth, but was a late developer.

My daughter (the micro preemie) in comparison was totally by the book and 'little miss average'. She met all her milestones when expected to despite the prematurity. It is also worth noting that this was way before my full-term sons lol. 

I had a moment of anxiety with the slower twin only because it was hard not to compare his development to his very forward brother, but now that he has caught up I realise that our children are by nature very laid back, and do things very much in their own time. Also, I found that the eldest would only do things when he absolutely could do them perfectly, and skipped all the stages inbetween. Needless to say, all the children, despite their differences and gestations are healthy and normal :)

Your babies are much too young yet to smile hun. They are only 1wk past their due date in age - smiling is virtually non-existent in most babies until they are atleast 4wks old. Even if you were to treat them as 5wks (actual age) I still wouldn't expect many babies to be smiling at that age - especially boys. In terms of development I would treat your babies as tho they are 1/2wks old, which is what I did with my daughter.

It is hard not worry, but at this stage and given they were actually born at a really good gestation it is really too early to make a judgment sweet. Even if your boys are slow to start (which I can see no evidence for), then this may well be just a part of their own personalities as with my kids. I have learnt from experience that all kids are different, and develop at very different rates (even within the same family). Usually they ALL end up being able to do the same things with the same level of skill by the time they are 2/3yrs old, so the early differences are really negligable. 

I realise that it is important to pick up early on any possible developmental issues with babies, but I do think that there is too great a focus on milestones these days, and the pressure on new mums is immense. Just enjoy your babies hun, and the rest will fall into place over the coming months. Hope that helps :hugs:


----------



## paigekins

lizziedripping said:


> I realise that it is important to pick up early on any possible developmental issues with babies, but I do think that there is too great a focus on milestones these days, and the pressure on new mums is immense. Just enjoy your babies hun, and the rest will fall into place over the coming months. Hope that helps :hugs:

Thank you so much... That really makes me feel better. And it sounds like you have a wonderful family. :flower:


----------



## Anna1982

my girls were five and a half weeks early
both doing great
holly is the bigger twin by 1lb now, and can roll over
Lily doesnt roll think she could if she tried but isnt interested lol
chat wise she makes more noise than holly
both held their heads up around the same time and can hold toys etc
my doc just says lily is more laid back lol


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Hi Hun my girls were born at 36 & 4, there were holding their heads up well and looking at me when feeding by 6 weeks but no real smile or looking for me when crying.

They past their six week development check with no problems, the doctor was very pleased with them. They are now nine weeks old and have just started to smile this week:thumbup: they follow objects if they feel like it, it's lights that get their attention best.

try not to worry, it sounds like your boys are doing great and I am sure they will hit their milestones soon, I hope your drs appointment in December puts your mind at rest and you should ask all the questions you need. xxx


----------



## paigekins

xxxemsxxx said:


> try not to worry, it sounds like your boys are doing great and I am sure they will hit their milestones soon, I hope your drs appointment in December puts your mind at rest and you should ask all the questions you need. xxx

Thank you :thumbup:


----------

